# Saddle size



## srss (Dec 10, 2006)

What size saddle would i need for a 36 inch horse? A nine year old will be using it. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 11, 2006)

Have no idea other than really small - have never bought a saddle for a mini -- you don't mention whether it will be english or western. Hope the child does not outgrow the mini too quickly.

Size of child will also determine size of saddle --

Sorry I can't be of more help.

JJay


----------



## New2Minis (Dec 11, 2006)

Depends on the size of the child. It would probably be a 10" or 12" saddle. Anything bigger would swallow the back of a 36" Mini, lol........My daughter who is 11 takes a 14" saddle and would be way too big for a Mini.

Hope this helps...........


----------



## Sandee (Dec 11, 2006)

srss said:


> What size saddle would i need for a 36 inch horse? A nine year old will be using it. Thanks Steve.


I'll comment but not sure how much help it will be. I have a 35" gelding and 3 grandchildren. I'd never bought a saddle for minis nor for children so what I ended up with is a 10" pony saddle. Now the grandchildren are 5,3,2 (very small in stature)and the 10" saddle is really too big for them. To use it I will have to make or buy the stirrups that hang over the horn because the saddle stirrups are up as far as I can make them go and still too long. The "pony" size saddle will barely work on my 35" gelding. It looks a bit big but not so much that he can't wear it. I only want it for them to get used to being on a horse and possibly for a fun show lead line class.

I know that there are saddles made for minis and you might want to look into that if you want it to look proportionate to your horse. However, a nine year old may be a bit big or heavy for your mini (I'm sure if you do a search for that topic, you'll find the % of weight they should carry, saddle and child combined). If there are any saddle shops in your area maybe take the child with you and try some saddles for fit.

Hope someone else will come on and help you more.


----------



## keely2682 (Dec 11, 2006)

my 37" mare, who is built like a tank, wears a 12" saddle comfortably


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 11, 2006)

I would be more worried about whether or not a nine year old would be too heavy.


----------

